# What Kinda Halter



## MySweetElegance (Mar 21, 2008)

My Webpage

this is an old pic of her when she was two


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 21, 2008)

I like the one that she is wearing in the picture you linked us to. She is pretty.

JJay


----------



## Alex (Mar 21, 2008)

She looks great with that show halter on. Possibly some gold accents?


----------



## MySweetElegance (Mar 21, 2008)

thats not my halter these pics of her are from before i got her

the only ones i have of her are in her winter woolies

i didnt know if i should get the halter with a wide nose band or a cable nose band and what color


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 22, 2008)

I LOVE your mare....

I think she would look GREAT in a Victor Cable Halter... I think a red nose band, and gold accents would look really good on her.

Good luck and let us know what you end up with!


----------



## MySweetElegance (Mar 22, 2008)

i was thinking of getting this style halter






with the purple noes band


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 22, 2008)

That would work great I love purple and on a buckskin it would be gorgeous

She is beautiful


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree she would look AWESOME in Purple!


----------



## MySweetElegance (Mar 22, 2008)

I got some more pics of her













cant wait for show season first show with her is may 31st in Ionia MI


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 22, 2008)

MySweetElegance said:


> I got some more pics of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! I'll be there too!!

We'll be bringing a load of horses there! LOL

I really look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## MySweetElegance (Mar 22, 2008)

me too


----------



## SlowLoper_MiniLover (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a new name on here..


----------



## Minimor (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no, I would strongly recommend a Victor--black patent nose with gold accents. Those Victors look so classy and the black w/gold looks great on buckskins.

I've tried the colored noseband halters and was disappointed--the Victors are never disappointing! At about $125 the Victor is probably less expensive than the one you posted the photo of.

In truth, even a black & silver Victor looks lovely on a buckskin. I've tried both the silver & the gold on our buckskin, and really it's a toss up which one we think looks the best.


----------



## SlowLoper_MiniLover (Nov 28, 2010)

where can i find the vector???


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.victorcustomtack.com/halters.html

I use 9D, it does not come with conchos, they are extra but not necessary


----------

